# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  1С

## zweritsch

:) Скинте пожалуйста платформу 8.2 программы 1С торговля и склад :)

----------


## segabu

Вам сюда: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%D0%BC%D1%83-!!!
а потом сюда: 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98-!!!

----------

